# Itchy, hair falling out, vet stumped. Could it be SA?



## Amanda1472 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi, so my show puppy has been itchy and loosing hair. It started when she was about 3.5 months old. I noticed she was itching a spot on her chest and that the hair was starting to break. At 4 months old we had out first baby puppy class at a Canadian KC show, went well she wasn't too stressed. With in two weeks the spot on her chest got bigger, short hair and thinning hair. Then one day I noticed she was loosing the hair around her eyes. Went to the vet, she said it looked like a classic case of demodex, but didnt do a scrape. Got sent home with Bravecto. With in 1.5 weeks she lost a lot of hair on her topknot.Made a vet appt and saw him exactly 2 weeks after the first appt. Did a skin scrape. No mites, but she did have bacteria (more then normal), but her skin looked healthy. Got sent home with antibiotics, and he said if she doesnt improve by the end of the 28 days of antibiotics we could do the SA punches. 4 days later and she now has some scabs on her topknot right above her eye and on her face.

Does this look like possible SA, would you suggest we get a second opinion or just go straight to a dermatologist? Her topknot is bad enough we will be out of the ring most of the summer. And of course if it is something like SA no more shows for us sadly. She is my first well bred/show quality dog and i'm very sad to have skin issues already with her.

Photos below, in order, oldest to most recent (today).


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm sorry this is happening to your beautiful puppy  I would go straight to a dermatologist.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I am so sorry you are are difficulities with this. I had a Cairn puppy that was going bald but I immediately found an Animal Dermatologist who sorted out the problem swiftly! Thankfully, it was allergies (environmental) I suggest you find a Dermatologist also! Your pup's skin looks awfully bad and I know you must be sooo worried!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Get a referral to a vet dermatologist. They have seen it all before and it will be sorted out immediately. I hope, anyway.


----------



## Amanda1472 (Aug 30, 2012)

I have asked for a referral and my vet will send one to the university of Guelph. I don't know how expensive it will be (tears) but just want to figure it out.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Excellent to have a vet school nearly. The fees are a little less than private specialists and they are up to the minute in their practice areas. I know you are worried and I’m sorry this is happening to your little dude. Prayers for a speedy resolution.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I am so sorry for you and your pup and hope they figure it out. I don't know what SA is.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Best of luck getting to the bottom of this. So sorry for you


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm glad you're going to see a specialist. This must be so heartbreaking for you and so uncomfortable for your dog. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Mufar42 said:


> I am so sorry for you and your pup and hope they figure it out. I don't know what SA is.


SA = sebaceous adenitis


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Does she smell or feel oily? Apparently with SA these symptoms are typical. They also usually have an oily, flaky crust on their skin. My Mom has a wirehaired fox terrier with SA and all of these things presented with her. What is your girl eating?


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

Hopefully it is allergies or some other dermatological condition that is not SA. While not fatal, SA winds up to be a lot of work to keep the dog comfortable - special baths, oiling/conditioning, etc. There is the physical aspect of what a SA dog winds up looking like compared to what the usual healthy poodle coat looks like that also can be very distressing to some owners. You said this pup is your first well bred/show quality dog. Have you reached out to your breeder? If not, you should absolutely do so to let him/her know. You should ask if there is any history of any SA being diagnosed back in your dogs pedigree - hopefully not, if so, the affected should never have been bred. And, if SA is confirmed, you should make sure to report it in the various poodle health databases so people doing pedigree research in future can note that it has been diagnosed in the line(s). If anyone breeds long enough, there will be health issues that crop up. Any breeder that says they have never had any health issues is probably not being truthful...


----------



## Amanda1472 (Aug 30, 2012)

This is a very old post. And some of you may have us on Facebook. But it did turn out to be SA. The biopsy showed it was early stages. She is stable since then. Still looses some hair. And May have a break out once a year or so. But doing well with oil soaks etc.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Amanda1472 said:


> This is a very old post. And some of you may have us on Facebook. But it did turn out to be SA. The biopsy showed it was early stages. She is stable since then. Still looses some hair. And May have a break out once a year or so. But doing well with oil soaks etc.


Thanks for posting a follow up. I hope she continues to remain stable. SA is such a heartbreaking disease.


----------

